# Cramping during fertile phase?



## Mama_2_Boy (Jun 18, 2007)

During my research, I read that the cervix hangs lower when you are leading up to ovulation. Does anyone know, or experience any sort of cramping - similar to menstral - during this phase? I've noticing for months now that around this time I get menstral like cramps, plus intercourse is uncomfortable. My poor cervix feels like a punching bag


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I definitely feel some cramps around O. I get fairly uncomfortable. I don't have any problems with intercourse though.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I also get cramps that are menstrual like prior to ovulation. I thought I read somewhere that they are from the buildup of fertile mucous in your tubes.


----------



## 400%mama (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL when I read your title I thought it said "CAMPING during fertile phase" and I thought, "Yeah, just do it in a tent!" LOL

I thought the cervix is supposed to be high close to/during ovulation.

I have heard of and experienced mild cramping at ovulation. Times I was charting TTC I could even tell which side I was ovulating on. A woman's body is an amazing thing!!


----------



## bandyr (Aug 11, 2007)

Mm. I get those, too. It's so regular that I can use it to help confirm that I'm ovulating. It's actually more severe than any I get during my mense. It's only been like this since our second was born. Weird!

SAHM to 2 nurslings


----------



## Mama_2_Boy (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *400%mama* 
LOL when I read your title I thought it said "CAMPING during fertile phase" and I thought, "Yeah, just do it in a tent!" LOL

I thought the cervix is supposed to be high close to/during ovulation.

I have heard of and experienced mild cramping at ovulation. Times I was charting TTC I could even tell which side I was ovulating on. A woman's body is an amazing thing!!

Gawd that's funny! I laughed out loud when I read that!

Well my cramping stopped, right after I ovulated...thing is I had that cramping for 4 weeks straight. Weird.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Have had this my whole life around ovulation. Switches sides. Can hurt like a sonofa_____







. No cervical pain though.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I get menstrual-like cramps too, just wanted to adress the intercourse part. I find sometimes that DTD can be uncomfortable if my cervix is mid-way. If I'm aware of it, I can often make a conscious decision to keep the action to one side of it (as opposed to just hitting it) and it solves the problem. It usually means you being in control of what's going on, or accomodating your partners motions that works for you.

I don't know if that in particular is the same as your issue, but it's kinda silly just how long it took me to figure out WHY it hurt sometimes.







:


----------

